# For Men Only. Women Do Not Read



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

1. Hey guys...do you pee in the shower?
2. If yes, does wife/SO know?
3. If she knows, her reaction is what? 

Don't ask why I'm asking. The fate of western civilization as we know it does not hang on these answers.


----------



## mcquestion (Jan 8, 2016)

No! ewww...my feet are down there...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am glad that you assumed that those of us in The South actually take showers.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

1. yep
2. nope.

Oh and if you are hitting your feet you might have some "water pressure" problems.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I do indeed, but directly into the drain. 

I suspect she has an idea but hasn't said anything about it. 

I am willing to bet many women do the same.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes

No

It came up as a topic one time at a party. (Specifically if women do.)Wife was grossed out by the idea. A few women admitted they did. One woman said she did at the pool when nobody is watching. My wife goes to the same pool and that bugged her.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't pee in the shower, nor do I stand in the toilet.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't you want women to read this - do you think WE don't pee in the shower?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Yes
Yes
Yes and don't shower with me.

She pees first on the toilet then showers. I say kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I make my kids pee in the shower to save water, drives the wife nuts but it's going to wash off anyways during the shower.

Now the one thing that really got to me was when a co-worker's daughter brought up the butt reside on the soap years ago.....After that, I always wash off the soap prior to soaping myself up and I always wash it again when I'm done to make sure i don't pass on any residue to anyone else.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Why don't you want women to read this - do you think WE don't pee in the shower?


Yeah, female here sorry and I pee in the shower lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No. 

But I've had sex in the shower. Do those bodily fluids count?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes I do.
I don't know if she knows it or not. But, I think that's why she takes a bath in the other bathroom. If I shower in "our" bathroom first, she says she doesn't like the water dripping off the shower curtain on her. But I think she thinks/knows I pee in it. lol


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, yes, "Sweetie, that's gross."


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

At my rehearsal dinner with my new in-laws, my future bother in-law informed me that my days of leaving the seat up were over(big family of girls). In front of all I said “I plan on avoiding the whole issue by using the sink”

Yes I pee to mark my territory; and the shower is mine too.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes, Yes, she thinks I'm weird because I want to watch her pee in the shower. Am I weird?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes
I do what I want when I want and don't give a damn who like its.

I spoil her so what's she gonna complain about?


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Of course I pee in shower. Hell no donI tell her


----------



## Left arm optimistic (Feb 19, 2016)

No, I don't pee in the shower. If I need to pee, I'll do so before or hold it in and use the toilet afterwards.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm not sure why this is a problem, so long as you are actually running the shower afterwards long enough to clear it out. Or am I overthinking this? :surprise:


----------



## phazari (Jun 5, 2016)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Doesn't care


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Slow Hand said:


> Yes, Yes, she thinks I'm weird because I want to watch her pee in the shower. Am I weird?


Yes!:grin2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Wife just admitted that she does it occasionally too.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> Yes!:grin2:


Thank you very kindly, ma'am. Perhaps I'm not weird at all, only different. Different is good! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

BBF said:


> 1. Hey guys...do you pee in the shower?
> 2. If yes, does wife/SO know?
> 3. If she knows, her reaction is what?


1. Yes daily
2. yes she does
3. She pees in the shower too


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Yes, no and pissed

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*(1)Yes ~ "Aim for the drainpipe and only in private (2)Yes (3) No big deal! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes
Yes
Didn't care

My son approached me not that long ago and described a painful stinging feeling he has sometimes when he pees, after digging deeper into the problem I've concluded that the issue is because when he wakes up with woody he tries to bend it to get better aim.

So I did what any other father would do, I told him "we just pee while we are in the shower."

He had this disgusted look on his face, but has since had no issues peeing in the morning.

I have noticed he beats me to the shower though 

I don't wait and just do my business in the toilet and make sure to flush on him  

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Anybody ever pee on your SO in the shower?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Just curious. And isn't it interesting there is such a range of responses. I would note that having lived in England for a while, the Lilliputian and Jurassic era facilities common there, and in France and Italy would predispose a nonpee condition.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

foolscotton3 said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Didn't care
> 
> ...


That stinging feeling may come from getting soap in the urethra.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

BBF said:


> 1. Hey guys...do you pee in the shower?
> 2. If yes, does wife/SO know?
> 3. If she knows, her reaction is what?
> 
> Don't ask why I'm asking. The fate of western civilization as we know it does not hang on these answers.


1. Of course.
2. Of course.
3. No issue as I know she does it, too. As long as the water washes it all down the drain and the shower is clean it doesn't matter.

What western "civilization"? We are uncivilized.:grin2:


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes.
Yes.
She seems fine with it.


----------



## kirwinjd (Aug 8, 2016)

Here in California, we're in the middle of a severe drought. Peeing in the shower saves water. Just trying to do my part to conserve. 
Wife wouldn't care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

